# Phrag. Carol Kanzer



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2008)

Surprise, Gilda -- I thought I saw a spike on the piece you gave me a week or so after your announcement that Franz Glanz was in spike. The spike developed fast, and opened yesterday. It really is sweet, and thanks so much for the trade!

Carol Kanzer = pearcei x schlimii


----------



## toddybear (Oct 21, 2008)

Great flower and pic Dot! (nice framing too!)


----------



## gmdiaz (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG! That's a gorgeous bloom. . . .silently forming the word WOW!

And I have to say, I normally don't like fuzz on my sugary confections!


----------



## Candace (Oct 21, 2008)

Very sweet. Though it should bloom around Easter;>


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! Very impressive.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice contrast! those patterns in the pouch are deeply coloured


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 21, 2008)

Great picture and flower... the details in the picture are just gorgeous! I would like to know how to take picture like that!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 21, 2008)

toddybear said:


> Great flower and pic Dot! (nice framing too!)


I totally agree!!

Yea schlimii hybrids! (with apologies to NYEric )


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2008)

Lovely! The spike blasted on mine, so I'll have to wait some more. Your's is beautiful! Excellent pic too!

Yay schlimii and pearcei hybrids!


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! Superb!

:drool:


----------



## Gilda (Oct 21, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Surprise, Gilda -- I thought I saw a spike on the piece you gave me a week or so after your announcement that Franz Glanz was in spike. The spike developed fast, and opened yesterday. It really is sweet, and thanks so much for the trade!
> 
> Your welcome ! I thought it had a spike started when I sent it Dot ! Glad it did ,and your photo made her look fabulous !!:clap: Another bud on Franz is getting ready to open...keep your fingers X'd the pouch will be ok !


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 22, 2008)

Dot, I like the pale colors a lot, and nice shape!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 22, 2008)

just fabulous, it looks as though it's coming out of my screen! What a flower!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2008)

Gilda said:


> Your welcome ! I thought it had a spike started when I sent it Dot ! Glad it did ,and your photo made her look fabulous !!:clap: Another bud on Franz is getting ready to open...keep your fingers X'd the pouch will be ok !


Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## John M (Oct 22, 2008)

Yay...schlimii hybrids! Very nice clone!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 22, 2008)

I keep coming back to look at this one; Dot that is one fine photo. The bloom is heavenly. :drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 23, 2008)

GReat flower!!!! Weird colouring...!!


----------



## Corbin (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks very cold. Not that it is or that it's not beautiful. Just the colors.
Nice pic. as always.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 25, 2008)

Wonderful flower and photo! Congratulations.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 26, 2008)

it's a winter colors phrag


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice. I can't wait till I have all my pale phrags blooming sized.


----------

